# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Модерация интернет магазина - где обучится?

## Dmitriy777

Здравствуйте!
Нужно посоветоваться. В чем вопрос: Мне нужно научится управлять сайтом, выполнять работу модератора в интернет магазине.

Поясню: я планирую открыть собственный интернет магазин. 
Нужно будет вставлять на сайт сканированные и фото изображения, создавать каталог продукции, менять текст, размещать видео файлы и баннеры. По необходимости корректировать дизайн и структуру сайта.

Что мне для этого нужно знать? Где или у кого этому лучше обучится?
(Я пока не хотел-бы проходить весь курс web-программирования).       

(Немного о том, что я умею на сегодня).
Являюсь уверенным пользователем интернет.
Знаю 3D Max, Photoshop, Corel. Pinnacle Studio.
В перспективе хотел бы изучить Flash и Illustrator.
Обладаю художественным образованием и творческим опытом работы.
Хотел бы самостоятельно  разработать дизайн собственного сайта, которым как эскизом(ми) может воспользоваться web программист.

Сколько будет стоить создать и оптимизировать сайт для интернет магазина по уже созданному мной дизайну? 
Как правильно организовать сотрудничество и работу с программистом, что бы согласовать с ним наши действия и последовательность работы по созданию интернет магазина?

Жду Ваших советов и предложений. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Kirax

Dmitriy777, у вашего магазина должна быть "админка", то есть интерфейс где и можно будет создавать каталог, менять текст, баннеры итд... Уточните у вашего программиста как в нее попасть, ничего сложного в этом нет. Специально обучаться не нужно.

Дизайн - если просто поменять картинку, это делается просто заменой файла. Если что-то сложнее - придется обращаться к верстальщику HTML (иногда программисты тоже этим занимаются). Ну и структура сайта - зависит от используемого софта, тут в любом случае обращаться к программисту.

----------


## CrazySquirrel

Dmitriy777, Создание Интернет Магазина, "с нуля", то есть без использования готовых решений, это 500-700 у.е. Используя готовые решения, например Drupal + Ubercart - 300 - 500 у.е. Админка будет и там и там. Дизайн может поменять только верстальщик.

Вёрстка дизайн происходит после разрезки Вашего макета, правда при создании его тоже есть нюансы, которые нужно учесть, что бы программисту было удобно верстать этот макет. 

Также для более простого изменения дизайна можно отделить интерфейсную часть от логической.

Если у Вас остались вопросы, спрашивайте, отвечу, захотите сотрудничать, welcome to private.

----------


## Dmitriy777

> Dmitriy777, у вашего магазина должна быть "админка", то есть интерфейс где и можно будет создавать каталог, менять текст, баннеры итд... Уточните у вашего программиста как в нее попасть, ничего сложного в этом нет. Специально обучаться не нужно.
> 
> Дизайн - если просто поменять картинку, это делается просто заменой файла. Если что-то сложнее - придется обращаться к верстальщику HTML (иногда программисты тоже этим занимаются). Ну и структура сайта - зависит от используемого софта, тут в любом случае обращаться к программисту.


 Большое спасибо. Я так понял что "админка", это такое окно для управления сайтом, напоминающее окно ответа в теме на форуме?
Типа этого:... как на картинке?









> Dmitriy777, Создание Интернет Магазина, "с нуля", то есть без использования готовых решений, это 500-700 у.е. Используя готовые решения, например Drupal + Ubercart - 300 - 500 у.е. Админка будет и там и там. Дизайн может поменять только верстальщик.


 Собственно я и буду яалятся верстальщиком (но не web)




> Вёрстка дизайн происходит после разрезки Вашего макета, правда при создании его тоже есть нюансы, которые нужно учесть, что бы программисту было удобно верстать этот макет.


 Пожалуйста поясните какие именно нюансы - так как я собираюсь делать макет для сайта мне важно их учесть... 



> Также для более простого изменения дизайна можно отделить интерфейсную часть от логической.


 Это интересно, спасибо.



> Если у Вас остались вопросы, спрашивайте, отвечу, захотите сотрудничать, welcome to private.


 ок.

----------


## SandZ

если вас интересует обращайтесь 306672995

----------


## samson25

Dmitriy777,  если у Вы хотите открыть* свой*  интернет магазин, и имеете  серьезные и долгосрочные планы по работе в электронной коммерции, то лучше купите готовый скрипт с готовым дизайном, который впоследствии по мере изучения измените по своему желанию.

Например PHPShop, NetCat, тот же Битрикс (если финансы позволяют), все они имеют хорошую документацию, стабильно работают и прошли проверку временем, и расчитаны на пользователя который так сказать только имеет представление  о html.  Вам будет легче, и не будете ни от кого зависеть.

----------


## Erzulie

админка типа такого, вот -



ничего такого, чему бы надо было учиться, 100% нет.

----------


## commando

> с нуля это 500-700 у.е.


 Речь идет о простом каталоге товаров и формочке заказа? Или я как всегда пропустил что-то и теперь все готовы месяцами работать за кусок черствого хлеба?

----------


## CrazySquirrel

> Речь идет о простом каталоге товаров и формочке заказа? Или я как всегда пропустил что-то и теперь все готовы месяцами работать за кусок черствого хлеба?


 Большой кусок хлеба на 700 баков получиться...

По моим расчётам, интернет магазин - 10-12 рабочих дней, так что по моему нормально!

----------


## SandZ

> интернет магазин - 10-12 рабочих дней, так что по моему нормально!


 вот вот)

----------


## Kirax

> Большой кусок хлеба на 700 баков получиться...
> 
> По моим расчётам, интернет магазин - 10-12 рабочих дней, так что по моему нормально!


 только если собрать из готовых кусков, это не совсем "с нуля".

----------


## CrazySquirrel

да ладно, 96 часов на сборку из кусков? Вы шутите наверно?

----------


## Dmitriy777

> Большой кусок хлеба на 700 баков получиться...
> 
> По моим расчётам, интернет магазин - 10-12 рабочих дней, так что по моему нормально!


 


> Речь идет о простом каталоге товаров и формочке заказа? Или я как всегда пропустил что-то и теперь все готовы месяцами работать за кусок черствого хлеба?


 


> ничего такого, чему бы надо было учиться, 100% нет.


 


> вот вот)


 Что бы вы посоветовали - купить готовое решение для электронной комерции или создать собственный интернет магазин с нуля???

----------


## Erzulie

*Dmitriy777*

у тебя же три копейки в бюджете, зачем тебе интернет-магазин с нуля и под заказ?

----------


## samson25

> Что бы вы посоветовали - купить готовое решение для электронной комерции или создать собственный интернет магазин с нуля???


 Конечно купить. Например PHPShop Start- прекрасный магазин, плюс предновогодние скидки.

----------


## CrazySquirrel

"Создать с нуля", хотя всё зависит от бюджета.

----------


## fotobot

При "создании с нуля" , два варианта:
- при минимальном количестве финансов, потеря массы времени (но приобретение знаний), 
- при достаточном количестве финансов, сравнительно быстрый запуск магазина.

Однако, сделать магазин с красивым дизайном, это далеко не все, что нужно для его существования. Много, очень много времени (или денег-выбирать по наличию), нужно тратить совсем на другие вещи при занятии этим делом.

----------


## Dmitriy777

> *Dmitriy777*
> 
> у тебя же три копейки в бюджете, зачем тебе интернет-магазин с нуля и под заказ?


  :smileflag:  У меня на все про все семь миллионов копеек, это пока, примерно...  :smileflag: 

*samson25. CrazySquirrel. fotobot.* Благодарю - обдумаю и взвешу все мнения.  :smileflag:

----------


## Erzulie

Dmitriy777

а вот не спеши тратить деньги на то, на чем можно сэкономить. и неважно, три у тебя копейки или семь.

----------


## Kirax

> Что бы вы посоветовали - купить готовое решение для электронной комерции или создать собственный интернет магазин с нуля???


 советую взять готовый скрипт, например этот: www.magentocommerce.com и найти программиста который его настроит и установит.

Делать дизайн сразу не надо, достаточно логотип. Если дело пойдет - сделаете дизайн, не пойдет - дизайн не поможет.

----------


## Kirax

> да ладно, 96 часов на сборку из кусков? Вы шутите наверно?


 отнюдь нет, но мы судя по всему говорим о разных вещах. Я не считаю пару формочек и каталог слепленный "на коленке" за неделю, вариантом достойным рассмотрения.

----------


## CrazySquirrel

> отнюдь нет, но мы судя по всему говорим о разных вещах. Я не считаю пару формочек и каталог слепленный "на коленке" за неделю, вариантом достойным рассмотрения.


 Давайте не будем говорить о том, чего не знаем.

 Повторяю *96* рабочих часов на полностью функциональный магазин.

----------


## Dmitriy777

Подскажите пожалуйста, какой по вашему мнению движок наилучшим образом работает с прайсами (обновление цен, асортимента)?
 Есть мнение, что в идеальном варианте все должно работать автоматически. В не идеальном - загрузить прайс вручную самому - а цены и товар поменялись\добавились.


ps/ *Kirax*, *CrazySquirrel* спасибо за совет.

----------


## rооt

> отнюдь нет, но мы судя по всему говорим о разных вещах. Я не считаю пару формочек и каталог слепленный "на коленке" за неделю, вариантом достойным рассмотрения.


 96 часов? по мне так, это очень долго, в принципе я успевая написать за 15-20 часов. 
отталкиваясь только от тех классов которые писал сам.

----------


## x-time

А что специалисты скажут за этот движок http://www.shop-script.ru/ Я для себя остановился на этом, а один знакомы говорит что отстой, есть лучше и быстрей.
Разрулите плиз.. Я сам имею интернет магазин уже два года, но хочу новый движок и вообще всё с начала, замучали горе программеры...

----------


## vadoru

Бывший shop-script это нынче  webAsyst. 
За эти деньги лучше взять phpShop (кстати кто его уже  здесь советовал), только не Start версию  а Enterprise.  В Start версии надо дописывать некоторые системы оплаты и нет  интеграции с 1С. 
Структура и код движка,  запросы к базе продуманы. посмотрите на их сайте, у ребят клиентов хватает.

Второй вариант - это Melbis Shop, это харьковская разработка, довольно удачная, есть windows клиент.

----------


## Malena

тоже будем запускать интернет-магазин на нашем сайте

----------


## Прoхожий

Ну, 3DMax и иже с ними всеми - это слишком для *администрирования* магазина, всё равно, что требования КФМН для землекопа.

Вполне будет достаточно уверенного владения браузером, чем-нибудь для лёгкой обработки графики (XNView в самый раз) и понимания логики работы единожды настроенного скрипта.

Скрипт лучше подбирать среди готовых, высокая цена - не гарантия качества. Лучше плагин к распространённой CMS, чем самодельное чудо.

----------


## InernetShopMaker

При наличии *офлайн контента* будет что модерировать, а так и говорить неочем.

----------


## Jack Henry

If you want your own online store then i recommend you to use the Magento framework, for further info you can check this https://www.rltsquare.com/magento-seo-services/.

----------


## orinoko

*evashopmkua*, человек уже за 11 лет смог всему научится без твоих реклам. Или ушёл в другое направление. Или лишь бы воткнуться, не глядя?

----------

